# Blood glucose meters - recycling?



## Sugarmouse (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi

I was just wondering what people did with their old blood glucose meters.
I have a glucose meter that is about 5 years old - and isn't being used. 
Does anyone know IF and WHERE you can recycle them?  

Apparently a glucose testing machine has a similar carbon footprint to a mobile phone. And there are plenty of places to recycle your old mobiles!

Thanks.

Sugarmouse


----------



## Copepod (Sep 5, 2010)

If it still works, then either keep as a spare, or ask IDDT, who might send it to be used by someone with diabetes overseas - they accept donations of 
?No longer needed, unopened and in-date insulin [with at least 3 months to the expiry date]
?Syringes, lancets, needles
?Glucose test strips

see: http://www.iddt.org/here-to-help/helping-developing-countries/

contact details:
Insulin Dependent Diabetes Trust
PO Box 294
Northampton
NN1 4XS
tel: 01604 622837
fax: 01604 622838
e-mail: insulin@iddtinternational.org

If IDDT can't help, then I guess any meter will have to be treated as WEEE - see http://www.netregs.gov.uk/netregs/topics/WEEE/default.aspx 
Although there are lots of blood glucose meters in use (or not being used), there are far more mobile phones.


----------



## Sugarmouse (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for that useful information. I do have a spare meter - so in fact I have 3! The 'old' meter I was referring to works well, so it would be good if somebody else coulds make use of it.

Thanks too for the link to WEEE, which I haven't seen before.


----------



## cakiejewell (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi, I know the original post for this topic was a long time ago but I have been having a clear out and found 4 old test meters that I wanted to get rid of. I emailed IDDT and they said that due to a risk of cross contamination they do not accept old meters. But I did eventually find a company that does take anything. The address is:
Aid to Hospitals Worldwide
c/o Suffolk NHS Trust Transport Dept
Hospital Road
Bury St Edmunds
Suffolk IP33 3NR

Seems a shame to throw them away when you can send them off to these guys, they refurbish the meters and send them off to the developing world.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2012)

cakiejewell said:


> Hi, I know the original post for this topic was a long time ago but I have been having a clear out and found 4 old test meters that I wanted to get rid of. I emailed IDDT and they said that due to a risk of cross contamination they do not accept old meters. But I did eventually find a company that does take anything. The address is:
> Aid to Hospitals Worldwide
> c/o Suffolk NHS Trust Transport Dept
> Hospital Road
> ...



Thanks cakiejewell, I'll put this into our Links section so it doesn't get lost


----------



## Copepod (Aug 2, 2015)

Aid to Hospitals Worldwide closed in 2013 - see http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-21403666


----------



## Emilyfemmely (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi there, 
I'm asking to see if anyone has up to date advice on sending old usable meters to people who need them/recycling them?

I'd rather do that than take them to the tip!

Thank you


----------



## Northerner (Aug 8, 2016)

Emilyfemmely said:


> Hi there,
> I'm asking to see if anyone has up to date advice on sending old usable meters to people who need them/recycling them?
> 
> I'd rather do that than take them to the tip!
> ...


Hi Emilyfemmely, welcome to the forum  I'm not aware of anywhere, but will have another dig - it does seem such a waste, doesn't it? I suppose it's like a lot of technology these days, it becomes rapidly outdated and I suppose the meters aren't much use unless you can also source a good supply of strips that work in them.


----------



## pav (Aug 8, 2016)

I have given some of my old meters to friends who are diabetic who are not on the we must use the meters that the docs say we must use, the lancing devices were unused as i tend to stick with an old favorite until they break. I do have a reserve just in case a meter packs up, though do find the manufactures were prompt in sending a replacement meter when one packed in.


----------

